# Recent pick up original 67 Stingray Deluxe



## vastingray (Sep 11, 2021)

Just picked up this original  67 Deluxe Stingray


----------



## Rayray (Sep 11, 2021)

Beautiful Bike!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 11, 2021)

Wow,wow,wow that is a beautiful bike!


----------



## nick tures (Sep 11, 2021)

Wow that is a incredible !   beautiful bike!


----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 12, 2021)

Man that is awesome  !


----------

